# Topics > Medical robotics and AI >  HeartGuide, wearable blood pressure monitor, OMRON Corporation, Kyoto, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - OMRON Corporation

----------


## Airicist

Omron HeartGuide watch brings blood-pressure measurements to CES 2018

Published on Jan 9, 2018




> It's still awaiting FDA submission, but Omron's watch seen at CES 2018 could make blood pressure measurements a lot easier.


"A real blood-pressure smartwatch is coming from Omron this year"
Medical-grade blood pressure measurements, sleep tracking, notifications: Omron HeartGuide promises on-wrist measurements while you sleep, too.

by Scott Stein
January 7, 2018

----------


## Airicist

HeartGuide wearable blood pressure monitor

Published on Dec 14, 2018




> Designed to fit your lifestyle, HeartGuide is first FDA cleared, clinically accurate, wearable blood pressure monitor available in the U.S. With HeartGuide, taking your blood pressure is now as easy as raising your wrist to your chest.

----------


## Airicist

OMRON HeartGuide instruction video

Published on Jan 23, 2019

----------


## Airicist

"Hypertension: What You Need to Know About Your Blood Pressure"

by Anna Kučírková

----------


## Airicist

Omron HeartGuide smart wearable blood pressure monitor at CES 2019!

Published on Jul 2, 2019




> BeTerrific's Michael Artsis checks out Omron's HeartGuide, a smart wearable blood pressure monitor, at CES 2019!

----------


## Airicist

OMRON Health Skill for Amazon Alexa updated

Published on Aug 2, 2019




> Managing your heart health is easier than ever with the Omron Health Skill for Amazon Alexa. When you connect your Omron blood pressure monitor to your Amazon Alexa, you can ask all sorts of questions about your heart health. Alexa keeps track of your measurements so you can access your heart health information any time. You can get averages, compare readings and more.

----------


## Airicist

Omron HeartGuide wearable blood pressure monitor look like a smartwatch

Jul 14, 2020




> OMRON HeartGuide WEARABLE BLOOD PRESSURE MONITOR AND MUCH MORE.
> Engineered to keep you informed, HeartGuide is a wearable blood pressure monitor in the innovative form of a wristwatch. In tandem with its companion app HeartAdvisor, HeartGuide delivers powerful new technology making tracking and managing your blood pressure easier than ever before. Proactively monitor your heart health by turning real-time heart data into heart knowledge and knowledge into action. With HeartGuide wherever you go, you’re in the know.
> Model: BP8000-M
> Display: Transflective memory-in-pixel LCD
> Memory: Blood pressure measurement up to 100 times, Activity measurement up to 7 days, Sleep measurement up to 7 times, Event up to 100 items
> Transmission method: Bluetooth® low energy technology
> Power source: 1 Lithium ion polymer rechargeable battery, AC adapter
> Battery lifespan: Will last for approximately 500 cycles, 8 times/day measurements in normal temperatures of 77 °F (25 °C) when new battery fully charged
> Battery life: A typical user can expect to charge HeartGuide approximately 2-3 times per week, depending upon the frequency of use of HeartGuide’s features
> ...

----------

